# My new label design



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello all

   I sat down tonight and made up a label for our soap business I figured I would share a couple of pictures and get your input on the design and any mistakes that I may have made on the required information on the labels . 

   Thanks for the help in shaking out the bugs .

Todd


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 24, 2016)

The pic is hard to read. Also,  your ingredients are not listed correctly if you are labeling as a cosmetic.  

Kevin Devine just did a great video on labels and such.  Here is the link. 

https://youtu.be/4KJjVtmEhvU


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 24, 2016)

Inci goes in parenthesis if you are going to list inci


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks guys lots of good info here this is just a first attempt I will work on version two later this week


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 24, 2016)

I can't help you with what is supposed to be on the label.

But I think it's a handsome label, I like the shape, the simplicity and classiness; wish your name were larger, and maybe the color more vibrant (my computer screen tends to wash colors out though)


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 25, 2016)

It's a nice label.  You also need to list your address on the back label.  And as others stated the INCI goes in () the common name is listed first and in the order of most to least.  Anything 1% or less doesn't matter which order.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the input


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 25, 2016)

You've already got good advice regarding the legalities, so I'll just mention that I really like the shape and look of the label. It's simple, clean, and classy. I think your name on front should be a little bigger, though. 


IrishLass


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Feb 25, 2016)

I am going to increase the font size I also feel it is to small  thanks for the input it is very much appreciated


----------



## amd (Feb 27, 2016)

kchaystack said:


> The pic is hard to read. Also,  your ingredients are not listed correctly if you are labeling as a cosmetic.
> 
> Kevin Devine just did a great video on labels and such.  Here is the link.
> 
> https://youtu.be/4KJjVtmEhvU



That was a great video! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 27, 2016)

Congrats, I think you did a great job. I'd like to see more color, but I like the font type you choose because it's easy on the eye's. Other will give you a more indepth critic. Keep up the good work!!!


----------

